# Breaking News: Kobe Has A Probable Torn Achilles



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Arash Markazi ‏@ArashMarkazi 1m
> 
> Kobe has a probable torn Achilles. MRI tomorrow to confirm.





> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter 1m
> 
> The Lakers believe Kobe Bryant tore his Achilles. He will have an MRI tomorrow to confirm.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well, this ends the season from hell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Dave McMenamin ‏@mcten 14s
> 
> Kobe has tears in his eyes and is on crutches. "Terrible. This is a terrible feeling." He says he knows it's a torn Achilles


...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Wow. Kobe will be gone till next Feb.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Guess Pau is going to have to stop watching and talking shit and start leading this team. 

Much respect to Kobe, he left it all on the court, and then some. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

This year is gone, next year is about gone. Even if he comes back, if he can't be Kobe he won't play at all. 

What reason does Howard have to come back now ? Lots of questions come up.

Tomorrow is promised to no one...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I think theres a CHANCE that this team could perform even better without him. No good enough to make any noise in the playoffs or anything though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knick Killer said:


> Call me crazy, but I think theres a CHANCE that this team could perform even better without him. No good enough to make any noise in the playoffs or anything though.


Then they wouldn't be performing better without him...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Knick Killer said:


> Call me crazy, but I think theres a CHANCE that this team could perform even better without him. No good enough to make any noise in the playoffs or anything though.


I understand your team might play better without Granger, but this isn't the same thing.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Well, so long false hope! At least now Pau can come out now that he found his balls again.



LA68 said:


> This year is gone, next year is about gone. Even if he comes back, if he can't be Kobe he won't play at all.
> 
> What reason does Howard have to come back now ? Lots of questions come up.
> 
> Tomorrow is promised to no one...


Uh, money is a big reason.



Knick Killer said:


> Call me crazy, but I think theres a CHANCE that this team could perform even better without him. No good enough to make any noise in the playoffs or anything though.


How is that better?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm sorry and I know Kobe is tough and all, but he would of reacted a lot more if that was a true achilles tear. Like reacted as if someone shot him in the heel and not even be able to put weight on it after.

This was the same guy that was "out indefinitely" after the Dahtay Jones play and then started the next game. Might just be stirring up drama.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Basel said:


> Then they wouldn't be performing better without him...


And with Kobe they would make noise in the playoffs? If they had a better seed than 8th then maybe, but they dug themselves too big of a hole early on in the season. Regardless, Kobe's a warrior and he'll be back just as good next year.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm sorry and I know Kobe is tough and all, but he would of reacted a lot more if that was a true achilles tear. Like reacted as if someone shot him in the heel and not even be able to put weight on it after.
> 
> This was the same guy that was "out indefinitely" after the Dahtay Jones play and then started the next game. Might just be stirring up drama.


 God I hope not. Last thing we need is another Paul Pierce drama queen.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Did he not sit until he went out for good? guy could barely bend his knees in the 3rd and Pringles was terrified to take him out while he was guarding two scorching hot guards. He gimps around flinging shots at the rim with no elevation and then comes down and its two straight leg 3s to bring the Lakers back.

He should of sat a little in the 3rd. I don't think I'll ever see a harder working, dedicated and resilient basketball player. This is this guys freaking life.

****ing amazing.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I missed the game tonight, was out all night.

Can someone fill me in how and when it happened?

This is terrible news. Not for this season, but for next.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

absolutely devestated by this news his career as a great great playter is likely over. Rehab will be long and hard as hell especially at his age Father Time finally won and is still undefeated all those minutes finally got him his lack of respect for his coach the lack of respect his coach commands caused this this is why Phil cut Kobe's mins his last season this is the sorta stuff that happens to aging players sometimes. 

I am shook by this to think its gonna end this way. Damn. 

In my eyes the greatest Laker of alltime and the end of a chapter of my life and his career. 

I figure he will try and rehab and will be back on the court at some pt but he won't be that guy anymore.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

I'll save my rant until the season is over. There are enough good players on this team to make a decent run of it over the next two games; if they fall apart, so be it. Time for the rest of those cats to cowboy up and grow a pair.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Devastating. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe 330am Facebook rant:




> This is such BS! All the training and sacrifice just flew out the window with one step that I've done millions of times! The frustration is unbearable. The anger is rage. Why the hell did this happen ?!? Makes no damn sense. Now I'm supposed to come back from this and be the same player Or better at 35?!? How in the world am I supposed to do that??
> 
> I have NO CLUE. Do I have the consistent will to overcome this thing? Maybe I should break out the rocking chair and reminisce on the career that was. Maybe this is how my book ends. Maybe Father Time has defeated me...Then again maybe not! It's 3:30am, my foot feels like dead weight, my head is spinning from the pain meds and I'm wide awake. Forgive my Venting but what's the purpose of social media if I won't bring it to you Real No Image?? Feels good to vent, let it out. To feel as if THIS is the WORST thing EVER! Because After ALL the venting, a real perspective sets in. There are far greater issues/challenges in the world then a torn achilles. Stop feeling sorry for yourself, find the silver lining and get to work with the same belief, same drive and same conviction as ever.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @mcten: Kobe will have surgery today at 1 p.m. to repair his fully ruptured Achilles tendon. Trainer Gary Vitti says 6-9 month recovery


..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @mcten: Will Kobe be ready for the season opener next season? Lakers trainer Gary Vitti: "That's the plan"


..



> @Lakers: Vitti: “He’s already accepted the challenge. For us, the hardest part will be keeping him down.” The Mamba’s legendary drive & desire again.


..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The only silver lining to this injury is that the team sucks. Can you imagine what the feeling would have been if we had won 70 games and then lost Kobe a week before the playoffs?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So he did tear his Achilles and was ****ing walking. Holy shit that guy. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Even without Kobe for entire season, Lakers are the playoffs team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lebron got a leg cramp and had to be carried off the court. Paul Pierce needed a wheel chair. Kobe tore his achilles, shot two free throws, and then walked off the court. 

Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Cris said:


> Lebron got a lap cramp and had to be carried off the court. Paul Pierce needed a wheel chair. Kobe tore his achilles, shot two free throws, and then walked off the court.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ.


Mad, mad props for Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ballscientist said:


> Even without Kobe for entire season, Lakers are the playoffs team.


I'm guessing you're talking about next year. I agree (less talented teams than the Lakers without Kobe are in the Western playoffs) but its irrelevant since he won't miss the entire season. He's Kobe.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Cris said:


> Lebron got a leg cramp and had to be carried off the court. Paul Pierce needed a wheel chair. Kobe tore his achilles, shot two free throws, and then walked off the court.
> 
> Jesus H. Christ.












Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kenneth Faried sprained his left ankle today and was carted off.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> View attachment 12458
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App












Larger view for those to lazy to click on the link.


----------

